# Looking for a trainer near Richmond Virginia



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

I just picked up my new pup and I'm looking for someone with experience In Schutzhund near me. Also any clubs would be great!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America | German Shepherd Dog Trainers & Breeders


USCA offers resources for German Shepherd trainers, breeders, and owners of German Shepherd dogs. We host conformation shows, breed surveys, and Schutzhund trials.




www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

T


tim_s_adams said:


> United Schutzhund Clubs of America | German Shepherd Dog Trainers & Breeders
> 
> 
> USCA offers resources for German Shepherd trainers, breeders, and owners of German Shepherd dogs. We host conformation shows, breed surveys, and Schutzhund trials.
> ...


Thanks, I did finally get ahold of a club!


----------

